# Rustic slab table - Leg design ideas?



## jwisbey (Oct 17, 2011)

All,

I could use everyone's design experience on this one… I have this slab that I am going to use for a table top. It is 30" diameter and 5" thick. I am stumped on the design for legs for a short coffee table. My preference is to stay with wooden legs that I can make but am open to using other materials if the design fits.



















Let me know if you have any ideas, or if you have built something similar in the past. Thanks for everyone's input.


----------



## DS (Oct 10, 2011)

How about lodge pole legs with an 'H' brace?
Leave a little bark on the poles to give it "natural" look. Shave the legs and brace ends to 'dowell' into the top and/or adjacent legs. It would look like a very rustic, old timey, live off the land kind of thing.

My 2 cents.


----------



## CaptainSkully (Aug 28, 2008)

I was thinking that a Maloof-style tripod that looks like tree roots might be cool.


----------

